# New tiel - when can I start training?



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

I have recently become a proud owner of a 2 month old cockatiel. I've had her for two weeks. She was hand reared, and therefore EXTREMELY friendly - she has little tantrums when I put her back in her cage, because she wants to be out and about!

Because she spends so much time out of her cage, I really want to get onto clicker training her to poo on command, and recall.

I need some tips to help me do this - will training work immediately, or because she's pretty young, should I wait?

What are some good treats for me to start her on for clicker training? She's not a huge fan of millet sprays, although she eats the millet in her seed.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Start right away!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I would be careful with "potty training" that way only because I have read about large parrots being trained to poop on command and some of them think they can only poop when you prompt them to  which can lead to obvious problems in the future. Have you thought about maybe getting her a play stand that can be brought to where you are in the house and she can sit on there? so if she poops, it's not on your or on the floor/furniture


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

I've heard about that, and it is worrying. I've read horror stories, and stories of success where they've managed to keep pooing in the cage an option. It's not a decision I'm 100% set on yet because of that, I want to do a bit more googling and stuff -I'm more focused on just starting clicker training.

She's just loves people so much and is only ever happy on people. She doesn't usually poo ON people which is a bonus - usually when she moves onto something else briefly she'll let it all go then haha.

It just gets a bit messy, especially if I don't notice, and I can tell it bugs my flatmates a little bit. Maybe if I got her less reliant on people a portable bird tree might be an option.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can start clicker training now but we do not recommend potty training on the forum. It may work for larher birds hut not smaller ones. If they hold it too long a build up if bacteria can make them sick. Just not worth it in my opinion. Birds poop it comes with the territory of owning them and it is really easy to clean up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby!
In my opinion, if you don't like bird poop and can't handle it, don't get a bird. I wouldn't ever risk trying to potty train a bird, even a large one, and especially not a cockatiel. Cockatiel poop is small and easily cleaned up anyway.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The dangers and repercussions are not worth it IMO.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree, I wouldn't potty train a bird. Not a cockatiel anyway.
Have fun with your new friend, tiels are very lovable.


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

Alright, you've talked me out of it. I'm glad I asked actual cockatiel owners instead of just going off google. 

I still don't know what to use as treats for clicker training though, since she isn't a millet fan.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Does she like sunflower seeds? Or a particular veggie? Anything that she goes nuts for would make a good treat for training. If she likes scritches, that would work too.


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

Scritches seems like an adequate option, she always shoves her head into my hand for some loving.

I haven't found any food she goes nuts for yet - I might try some of those already shelled sunflower seeds, I'll just need to hunt down where to get them from in NZ.


----------

